# Nice Rams at Aquatics and Exotics



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Just a heads up. I was at A&E earlier this week and they had a 55g tank full of Rams. Rams are common now days, but these are superior stock. They are from a local breeder, who is known for his Discus and Rams. They are well under an inch but showing excellent color.

-Russ


----------

